# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Dindar kelimesinden sizler ne anlıyorsunuz?

## halukgta

Günümüzde çok konuşulan bir kelime vardır, DİNDAR OLMAK. Peki, bizler bu kelime ile neyi kast ettiğimizi, gereği gibi biliyor muyuz? Önce şunu hatırlatmak isterim, dindar kelimesi Kuran da geçmez. Bu kelime, Arapça din kelimesi ile Farsça tutan, sahip olan anlamlarına gelen dar kelimesinin birleşimi ile dilimize girmiştir. Dilimize Arapçadan ve Farsçadan giren birçok kelime vardır, ama dilimizde tam karşılığı olmadığından rahatlıkla kullanırız. Bu kelime bizim dilimiz de, çok daha farklı bir anlama gelmektedir. Bizler bu kelimeye, günümüzde şu anlamı veririz.

Dini inancı güçlü, Allah a inanmış, dinini eksiksiz yerine getiren, din kurallarına bağlı.

İlginçtir bu kelime, bizim dilimizde DİN ve DAR kelimesiyle birleşik söylendiğinde çok farklı anlama geliyor. Bunu neden sorgulamıyoruz, tedirgin olmuyoruz doğrusu ben anlayamıyorum. Çünkü din kelimesinin anlamı ALLAH IN BUYRUKLARI, EMİRLERİ anlamında, dar kelimesinin anlamı da, İÇİNE ALACAĞI ŞEYE ORANLA, ÖLÇÜLERİ YETERSİZ OLAN ANLAMINDADIR. İki kelimeyi birleştirdiğinizde ise nasıl olurda bugün verdiğimiz anlamı alır, bunu doğrusu anlamakta zorluk çekiyorum. Allah dininde darlık değil bolluk, kolaylık vermiş ve yemin ederek, bu kitabı sizler için kolaylaştırdım demiştir.

Bizler toplum olarak, dindar bir toplum yetiştirmeliyiz deriz. Din inancı güçlü, dinini Kuran dan eksiksiz yaşayan, Allah ın koyduğu kurallara bağlı bir nesilden bahsediyorsak, elbette buna hiç kimsenin itirazı olamaz. Peki, bugün günümüzde din nasıl yaşanıyor ve algılanıyor? Dindar kelimesinden toplum ne anlıyor? DİNİNİ EKSİKSİZ, DİN KURALLARINA BAĞLI YAŞAMAK SÖZÜNDEN, BİZLER NE ANLIYORUZ BURASI ÖNEMLİ.

Eğer bizler bu sözden, Allah ın sizleri sorumlu tutacağım dediği Kuran ın hükümlerini anlıyor da, asla batılın, hurafenin, emin olamayacağımız bilgilere sapmadan imanımızı yaşamak diye anlıyorsak, buna bende katılıyorum ve dindar bir nesil yetiştirilmesini, yürekten onaylıyorum.

Bizler acaba, dindar nesil yetiştirmek sözüyle ne anlıyoruz? Eğer Allah a, Kuran a iman ettiğimizi söyleyip, Allah ın sakın Kuran ın sınırlarını aşmayın, kâfirlerden olursunuz sözlerine rağmen, Kuran açık ve anlaşılır değildir, her bilgide zaten Kuran da yoktur sözlerine inanırda, beşerin din adına koyduğu FIKIH inancını din diye yaşarsak, işte o zaman dindar kelimesini yanlış amaçlarla kullanmış ve de DİNİDAR kişilere dönüşmüş oluruz. Bu toplum için büyük tehlikedir. 

Bizlere dini anlattığını zanneden bir müftü, sosyal paylaşımlardan şöyle bir açıklamayla iftira atmış saygısızlık yapmış, başını örtmeyen kadınlara. MAĞAZALARDA AMBALAJI AÇILMIŞ, TEŞHİR ÜRÜNLERİ, HEP YARI FİYATINA SATILIR. ANLAYANA İşte böyle zihniyetler, dini kendi kafalarında daraltarak, Allah ın asla koymadığı bir kuralı, açıkça vermediği bir hükmü toplumda arayarak, bunu yerine getirmeyenlere de, böyle saygısızlık yapabiliyor ve insanların inancını bu şekilde yargılayabiliyor. Bu ve buna benzer insanlar, bizlerin anlam verdiği dindar kişiler değil, ancak DİNİDAR insanlar olabilir.

Kadını ambalajlanmış bir insan olarak gören bu kişi, acaba kendisini nasıl görüyor. Yine tesettürlü, toplum tarafından tanınan bir bayan, başı örtülü kendileri gibi tesettürlü olmayan kadınları, KABUĞU SOYULMUŞ DOMATESE BENZETMİŞTİ. Bu zihniyetler, kendileri gibi düşünmeyen, inanmayanlara karşı nasıl bir tavır aldıklarının ve nasıl saygısızlık yapabildiklerinin çok açık örneğidir. Kadın ister başı açık olsun, ister kapalı olsun, hiç kimsenin saygısızca bir söz söyleme hakkı yoktur. Saygısızlık yapan, saygısızca karşılık bulacaktır. Sizce bu ve bunun gibiler, bizlerin dindar diye bahsettiğimiz kişiler olabilir mi? Kendisi gibi yaşamayan, kendisi gibi düşünmeyen ve inanmayan kişilere, her türlü saygısızlığı hak gören insanlar, sizce bizim düşündüğümüz anlamda dindar olabilir mi? Böyle insanlara dindar dersek, dindar kelimesinin anlamını tahrif etmiş oluruz. Bir atasözü vardır hatırlatmak isterim.  MÜMİNLERİN İMAN YÖNÜNDEN EN FAZİLETLİSİ, AHLAKÇA EN İYİ OLANIDIR. 

Bizler Kuran dan o kadar uzaklaştık ki, kendi ellerimizle bir din yarattık adeta. Yarattığımız inançlarımıza uymayanları da öteledik, dışladık. Allah ın Kuran da emrettiği kanunlarını, yeterli görmedik. Öyle olunca da toplum olarak birbirimizle hep kavgalı olduk. Öyle giyinmeyeceksin, şöyle giyineceksin kavgaları ile boşa geçirdik yıllarımızı. Allah, özellikle bizlerden ne istiyor diye sormayı inanın unuttuk. Beşerin kanunları her şeyin önüne geçti. TAKVA NEDİR BİLMEZ OLDUK. Öyle olunca da ilgisiz şeylerle uğraştık. NAMUS VE İFFETİMİZE, ALLAH IN TAKVA ELBİSESİNİ GİYDİRMEK YERİNE, BEŞERİ KIYAFETLER GİYDİRDİK. Allah ın bu konudaki bir uyarısını hatırlatmak istiyorum, belki faydası olur diye.

Araf 26: Ey Âdemoğulları! Size ayıp yerlerinizi örtecek giysi, süslenecek elbise indirdik. TAKVÂ ELBİSESİ... İŞTE O DAHA HAYIRLIDIR. Bunlar Allah'ın ayetlerindendir, belki düşünürler. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Ne dersiniz, hangimiz takva sahibi olma çabası içindeyiz? Allah ın kadın, erkek ve tüm canlılar için zaten örtü olarak verdiği saçın, örtülüp örtülmeyeceğini tartışıyoruz. BİR KONU DİN ADINA TARTIŞILIYORSA TOPLUMDA, LÜTFEN UNUTMAYALIM, O ALLAH EMRİ DEĞİLDİR. ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH AYETLERİNİ MUHKEM, YANİ TARTIŞILMASI MÜMKÜN OLMAYACAK ŞEKİLDE AÇIK VE NİCE ÖRNEKLERLE AÇIKLANMIŞ, İZAH EDİLMİŞ OLARAK GÖNDERDİĞİNİ SÖYLÜYOR. Ama bu arada takva, yani Allah ın açıkça koyduğu kanunlarına uyup, günahtan sakınma çabamız, ne yazık ki göz ardı edildi. Kadında başın örtülmesi namus ve iffetli kadının simgesi oldu. Tabi sonucunu da hep birilikte görüyoruz. Başı türbanlı ve tanınmış dindar diye adlandırılan bir bayan basına, BEĞENDİĞİM ERKEKLE İMAM NİKÂHI YAPAR, BİRLİKTE OLURUM, diye beyanat veriyorsa, bu kişiye siz türban takıyor diye, dindar diyebilir misiniz? Dindarlığın simgesini türban yaparsak, toplum olarak sonuçlarına katlanmasını bilmeliyiz.

Eğer bizler dinimizi Kuran merkezli yaşamayıp, beşeri bilgilerle dini farklı bir mecraya hapsederek, daraltarak yaşarsak, asla bizim anlamını günümüzde verdiğimiz dindar olamayız. Böyle olan kişiler, toplumlar ancak, DİNİDAR kişi olabilir. Yani inancını hapsetmiş, daraltmış, Allah ın yolundan sapmış anlamında olur. 

Allah dinde zorlayıcı, yaşamımızı daraltıcı hükümler vermemiş, yanlışa sapmamamız için uyarılarda bulunmuştur. Onun içindir ki dilimizde yanlış anlama gelebilecek, din ve dar kelimesini yan yana kullanmak ve buna Kuran i bir anlam vermek, bana doğru gelmiyor. BİZLER ALLAH IN KANUNLARININ ÖZÜNE İNEMEDİK, BUNU YAPAMADIĞIMIZ İÇİN KENDİMİZİ AVUTUYORUZ.

Elbette yılların kabul ettiği dindar kelimesini, değiştirmek amacında değilim. Amacım, bu kelimeye verilen anlamı Kuran ile sorgulamak ve günümüzde yaşanan İslam ın, bu kelimeye verilen anlamla asla uyuşmadığını hatırlatmaktır amacım. 

Eğer bizler inancımızı Kuran sınırlarında yaşamazda, rivayet, sanı ve ataların sözleri, inançları ışığında yaşarsak, Allah ın dinini, yol ve yöntemini daraltmış ve başka yollara sapmış oluruz. Lütfen DİNİDAR değil, DİNİBÜTÜN olalım. YALNIZ KURAN IN BÜTÜNLÜĞÜNDE BİRLEŞELİM, ama hiç kimseyi ötelemeden, inancına saygısızlık yapmadan. Kim bilir kıyafetine bakarak, karşımıza aldığımız kişi, belki Allah katında bizden takvaca daha üstündür. Unutmayalım, Allah açıkça hükmünü vermiş ve BİZLERİ KURAN DAN HESABA ÇEKECEĞİNİ BİLDİRMİŞTİR. ONUN İÇİN KURAN DIŞINA, ASLA ÇIKMAYALIM.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

